# WHERE CAN I GET SOME NEW SEAT BEALTS FOR A G-BODY?



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

I am starting to get pissed cuz I have looked everwhere for some new seat belts for my Cutty. Im gonna change the color on the inside of both my Cuttys but the red seat belts Ive got is holding me back. 

I would like to get some Brand New sets of seatbelts but If I cant I would settle for used ones I need 1 set in BLUE & 1 set in GREEN


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

Come on now lets not all speak at once :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

have you tried jc whitney


----------



## DroptLinkin (Sep 11, 2002)

you can try jc whitney for the blue ones. not sure if they would have blue. but i know they dont have green. if you do find them let us know where you got em


----------



## switched84cutlass (Apr 17, 2002)

Bud sent this to me in a PM . Have not tried them yet . If find some green ones ,plese let me know.

Still looking for some? I don't know if it matter's any but I was reading an older Street Rodder and there's an ad for a shop called Southern Rods and parts, they advertise 8 different O.E.M. colors and brushed stainless buckles.

74" Lapbelts $12 each

Retractables, hard-covered $26

3-Point Shoulder Harness $45

Their # is 1-800-STRT ROD
They're in Greer, SC


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switched84cutlass_@Sep 28 2003, 05:55 AM
> *Bud sent this to me in a PM . Have not tried them yet . If find some green ones ,plese let me know.
> 
> Still looking for some? I don't know if it matter's any but I was reading an older Street Rodder and there's an ad for a shop called Southern Rods and parts, they advertise 8 different O.E.M. colors and brushed stainless buckles.
> ...


 did they have em? I never called em.


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

i need some blue seatbelts for my 1979 monte carlo.. where can i find some?


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Try gotbelts.com they have a bund of different styles and colors to choose from.


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jun 5 2005, 09:07 AM
> *Try gotbelts.com  they have a bund of different styles and colors to choose from.
> [snapback]3226280[/snapback]​*


$79.99 PER belt. damn thats pricey, so a 4 seater car would be $320 :uh: 

they do have some really nice colors you wont find anywhere though, especially orange. no green though


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

yeah cool!! THX bro!! uffin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

my homeboy made mine, found the material at a trading post 10 cents a foot used the same buckles i had cost no more than $30, 

last time i checked they had green orange,gloss white,off white, black, charcoal, light grey and tan


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Got belts hooked me up.Or u can die them but that shit never lasts


----------



## pimpin.B.F.E. (Feb 14, 2005)

u can go to GM dealer and order them out of a book in black, i did, frogot the price?


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

the best and cheapest would maybe even be the scrapyard...


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

i work in an upholstery shop here in h-toun and we can change the belt using your old retractors and laches for about 95 dolls for a set of 4


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

i got mine from gotbelts.com they are only lapbelts but they only cost me like $99 shipped for all 4.......hell if it wasnt for the laws i wouldnt even have them....


----------

